# Problème Calendrier iPad 4 - ios 7



## iDrummer (29 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

je rencontre un petit soucis avec mon iPad 4 sous ios 7 : 

Un emploi du temps en ligne est disponible via le site internet de l'université où j'étudie - une fonction pour l'ajouter à iCal est disponible aussi. 

Je l'ai donc ajouté sous forme de calendrier iCloud - il s'affiche parfaitement sur le Mac et sur le site iCloud. Il n'affiche en revanche que quelques rares événements sur iPad et iPhone.

Une solution au problème : cliquer sur un événement sur le site iCloud, du coup l'événement s'affiche sur iPad et iPhone. Mais vous l'aurez compris, avec parfois 2-3 événements par jours, cliquer sur chacun d'eux prendrait un temps fous

Merci pour vos réponses


----------

